# ASPCA warning RE: artificial sweetener XYLITOL



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Maybe a moderator could move this to the* OFF TOPIC *forum? I'm not exactly sure where it belongs. It's very useful information for all pet owners, but apparantly different people will have different opinions as to whether or not it actually applies to hedgehogs. 

Various articles have been posted about Xylitol being toxic to DOGS, as this is where many deaths have occurred. But pay attention to the words put out by the ASPCA poison control center. It specifically mentions "*animal* owners" and "life-threatening problems for *pets*". 
*Thus, I'd assume HEDGEHOG owners should try to be cautious, as well.*



> *Products Sweetened With Xylitol Can Be Toxic! *
> 
> http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=press_082106
> 
> ...





> Xylitol's effect on blood glucose varies greatly among species. In people, rats, horses, and rhesus monkeys, xylitol causes little to no increase in insulin release or changes in blood glucose concentrations. On the other hand, xylitol can cause large insulin release in cows, goats, rabbits, and baboons. Xylitol's effect on insulin release and blood glucose in cats and ferrets is unknown.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: ASPCA Poison Control WARNING ~ artificial sweetener XYLITOL*

There is nothing that we should be feeding hedgehogs that would contain an artificial sweetener so really it shouldn't ever be an issue. It's more of a worry for dogs, and even cats who are more likely to get into something on their own.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: ASPCA Poison Control WARNING ~ artificial sweetener XYLITOL*



Nancy said:


> There is nothing that we should be feeding hedgehogs that would contain an artificial sweetener so really it shouldn't ever be an issue. It's more of a worry for dogs, and even cats who are more likely to get into something on their own.


That's true. I would surely hope no hedgies could get into anything with it.
But, it's still good information for those who were not aware of the issues with Xylitol. 
.......like myself.....(until yesterday). :roll:


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

*UPDATE: * Here's a cross post from another forum. 
So I assume this subject is listed in the appropriate topic.



> No, they _(hedgies)_ didn't get into anything they weren't supposed to. My vet recommended that I try an antibacterial mouth rinse - made specifically for animals - to help _(hedgie name removed)_ mouth issues. But when I read the ingredients, it listed Xylitol.
> 
> I brought this to his attention and he told me not to use it. He was shocked that a product intended for animals - including dogs - would contain Xylitol. For what it's worth, I went on the companies website, and they address the issue on their main page: http://www.imrex.ca/ They say that the levels of ylitol in the product (Breathalyser Plus) is not toxic to dogs.
> 
> However, being that hedgies are so much smaller, I don't want to take the risk.


*SCAREY!*


----------



## RandomUser123 (6 mo ago)

Once I found a abandoned wild tiny hoglet (55grams), running along the highway curb. Due to roadkill danger It was unwise to leave it there, the ground was in steep slope to the road, so he would slide down again... I dicided to take it home & feed with goat milk till good weight will be met to let it go to the nearest forest. Adorable animal. This was my first experience with hedgehogs. I noticed that in my kitchen he licked seams between tiles, licked boot bottoms in coridor, so I figured he had some kind of calcium deficiency as he had been growing really fast. I used to give him calcium pills for children from iherb, every contained 1 gram of xylitol. He was pretty fine with those, and chewed crumbles of chalked sweet pills with passion: by that time 1 gram of xylitol (wich was in single pill as sweetener. So, happens that 0.33 g per 100 g hoglet during 3 days is a big dose. (3.3 g/1 kilogram). Absolutely nothing went wrong even days after. Later I read more about xylitol and decided to give him regular white chalk (CaCO3) which was eaten as well, to be away from these concerns... But this is my case report, that in my case nothing went wrong.

_Erinaceus roumanicus, White breasted hedgehog (Їжак білочеревий), Central region of Ukraine
He really has random-shaped white fur spot on breats, rest of fur is brown-grey._


----------

